# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Μπουτον και απαντησεις σε ποστ.

## Steliosan

Υπαρχει θεμα με το φορουμ παιδια ή το πισι μου κανει πουλακια;Καμια φορα δεν δουλευουν τα μπουτον και οταν παω να απαντησω μου βγαζει μυνημα εξοδου απο τη σελιδα η παραμονη και με παραπεμπει στην εξελιγμενη επεξεργασια ενω στον browser δουλεουν τα κουμπια κανονικα.

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω καταλαβει κατι Στελιο

----------


## Steliosan

Τι ακριβως;

----------


## jk21

εννοω δεν εχω καταλαβει να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα 

ας μας πουνε και τα αλλα μελη

----------


## johnakos32

Ούτε εγώ έχω κάποιο θέμα πάρα μόνο από το κινητό βγαίνει το πληκτρολόγιο για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα....

----------


## Steliosan

Τοτε κατι θα παιζει απο αυτα που εχω κατεβασει καποια firewall κτλ.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## blackmailer

Ολα καλα και με εμενα τοσο απο pc οσο και απο κινητο με android...

----------


## thanos52

Και σε εμενα ολα καλα ειναι!

----------


## Gardelius

> Τοτε κατι θα παιζει απο αυτα που εχω κατεβασει καποια firewall κτλ.
> Ευχαριστω.


καλημέρα για κοίταξε αυτό το θέμα φιλαράκι .... αν δεν σου διορθωθεί το βλέπουμε

αλλα νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι από windows μπαίνεις έτσι ;

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι απο εκει

----------


## johnakos32

Μόλις έπαθα αυτό από κινητό σε Κανονική φόρτωση Σελλιδας. Πάτησα έξοδο και το μήνυμα στάλθηκε κανονικά!

----------


## Steliosan

*Εκανα απεγκατασταση τα firewall αλλα τιποτα μολις παω στην ''γρηγορη απαντηση'' μου βγαζει το γνωστο ταμπελακι και με παραπεμπει εδω:*




> *Απάντηση σε Θέμα*
> 
> Δημοσιεύστε μια απάντηση στο θέμα: Μπουτον και απαντησεις σε ποστ.
> 
> *Λάθη*
> 
> *Παρουσιάστηκαν τα παρακάτω προβλήματα κατά τη δημοσίευση του μηνύματος σας*
> 
> 
> Το μήνυμα που έχετε εισάγει είναι πολύ μικρό. Παρακαλούμε μεγαλώστε το μήνυμα σας ώστε να περιέχει τουλάχιστον 5 χαρακτήρες.





*και ενω εχω γραψει ηδη μια ολοκληρη προταση.*

----------


## johnakos32

Δοκίμασε από Chrome και πες μας βρε Στέλιο..!

----------


## Steliosan

Απο chrome μπαινω.

----------


## jk21

προσεξες αν ειχε ηδη ανεβει το ποστ μια φορα; 

επισης μηπως το μεγαλυτερο μερος  του ποστ ηταν παραθεση; την παραθεση δεν την μετρα σαν κειμενο

οπως και να εχει θα πουμε στον Πλατωνα να το κοιταξει

----------


## Steliosan

Ενταξει Δημητρη ολα καλα.

----------

